# Cemu Wii u Emulator



## smilefist (29. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
wie ihr vielleicht schon gehört habt gibt es einen Wii u Emulator names Cemu und ich kann kaum erwarten bis er endlich so gut funktioniert wie der Dolphin Emulator.
Was denkt ihr über den Emulator? Wird er in den kommenden paar Monaten  die meisten Wii U Spiele mit einer stabilen Framerate zum laufen bringen?
Meiner Meinung nach wäre es sogar möglich das er in den nächsten 3-4 Monaten Mario Kart auf 50-60 fps spielt wenn man sich die Entwicklung ansieht.


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. Dezember 2015)

Wie soll das ohne das Gamepad ordentlich funktionieren?


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Dezember 2015)

Technisch betrachtet: 

Die Leistung dürfte kein Problem sein.  Wenn man es schafft, die Hardware der Wii U korrekt zu imitieren und die Befehle zu übersetzen,  sehe ich da kein Problem.   
Ist die Hardware denn so genau bekannt? 

Dann muss man nur noch das Betriebssystem irgendwo her bekommen. Normalerweise versuchen die Hersteller das unter Verschluss zu halten, aber vermutlich ist das mittlerweile verfügbar. 


Dann braucht man wohl nur noch die Controller und Spiele.


----------



## Chinaquads (29. Dezember 2015)

Akutell läuft die Emulation wohl nur über die CPU. Also sehr schleppend.

Trotzdem scheint er schon teilweise zu laufen, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Desrupt0r (29. Dezember 2015)

Also jetzt finde ich es für einen Emulator noch etwas zu früh... die Konsole ist noch relativ neu und einen Emulator jetzt schon herauszubringen wäre schon etwas asozial... außer die Spiele kann man sich kaufen und Die Einnahmen gehen an Nintendo, aber als ob das so sein wird!


----------



## aloha84 (29. Dezember 2015)

Sehe ich ähnlich, für den Emu ist es noch zu früh. In 5 Jahren + X wäre ich damit einverstanden, so macht man Nintendo das Geschäft kaputt.
Zum Emu selbst, er hat wohl einen ziemlichen Sprung gemacht, ABER momentan läuft nur Mario Kart "ordentlich", und "ordentlich" heißt im Moment relativ langsam und mit fehlenden Effekten.
Da zocke ich lieber auf meiner WiiU.


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. Dezember 2015)

Naja,
Habe dann wohl meine wiiu direkt vor weihnachten doch zum richtigen zeitpunkt verkauft.
War sowieso vom geraet sehr enttaeuscht.

Werde fuer nintendohardware zukuenftig kein geld mehr ausgeben und das obwohl ich bisher jedes geraet von nintendo seis dem NES hatte.

Zu leistungsschwach, zu teuer und die games einfach nicht mehr das was sie mal waren.

Zumindest der punkt "leistungsschwach" ist natuerlich jetzt ein grosser vorteil bei der emulation.


----------



## Desrupt0r (29. Dezember 2015)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Naja,
> Habe dann wohl meine wiiu direkt vor weihnachten doch zum richtigen zeitpunkt verkauft.
> War sowieso vom geraet sehr enttaeuscht.
> 
> ...



Nein der Punkt "leistungsschwach" ist komplett irrelevant, da die Entwickler vom Emulator die ganzen Vorgänge / Hardware simulieren müssen, und so wahrscheinlich immer ein wenig langsamer ist als das orginal, außer sie bekommen es perfekt hin. Die Entwickler selbst haben aber gesagt, das das noch einige JAHRE dauern wird, bevor das Ding richtig gut laufen wird. Ich weiß ja nicht wo dein Problem ist, aber die Spiele sind ziemlich genau das was sie mal waren, und das ist auch gut so. Das neue Smash Bros habe ich abartig gefeiert, aber leider ist mein Gamepadscreen kaputt (Ich war es gaaaanz bestimmt nicht! xD)


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. Dezember 2015)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Nein der Punkt "leistungsschwach" ist komplett irrelevant, da die Entwickler vom Emulator die ganzen Vorgänge / Hardware simulieren müssen, und so wahrscheinlich immer ein wenig langsamer ist als das orginal, außer sie bekommen es perfekt hin. Die Entwickler selbst haben aber gesagt, das das noch einige JAHRE dauern wird, bevor das Ding richtig gut laufen wird. Ich weiß ja nicht wo dein Problem ist, aber die Spiele sind ziemlich genau das was sie mal waren, und das ist auch gut so. Das neue Smash Bros habe ich abartig gefeiert, aber leider ist mein Gamepadscreen kaputt (Ich war es gaaaanz bestimmt nicht! xD)



Leistungsschwach ist natuerlich nicht irrelevant.

Emulation einer hardware verbrsucht locker mal 5-6 mal so viel power wie die ursprungshardware eben hatte....eben aufgrund der komplexitaet der emulation.

Eine wiiu laesst sich natuerlich leichter emulieren als eine ps4 bspw. weil dafuer noch nicht die rohpower eines PC ausreichen wuerde.

Ich werde mal noch ein jahr warten, bin sicher der emu ist dann voll funktionsfaehig.


Die spiele von nintendo sind durch die bank extrem versimpelt worden. (Smash brothers bildet hier noch die ausnahme)

Super mario 3d world viel zu einfach, kein vergleich mit der offenen welt von mario 64 und eine steuerung die so weit vereinfacht wurde dass es nun wahrlich keine kunst mehr ist.

Zelda....cmon....was wurde damals mit der demo nicht alles versprochen.....jetzt kommt das game in wesentlich abgespeckterer optik und das kurz vorm lebensende der konsole und noch dazu auch auf der neuen nintendokonsole....

Metroid....fehlanzeige
F-zero......fehlanzeige
Echtes 3d mario.....fehalanzeige
Versprochenes zelda.....fehlanzeige
yoshi....viel zu einfach.....kann man da ueberhaupt sterben? Ist mir bis zum ende des games nicht einmal gelungen?

Das einzige game das mich nicht enttaesucht hat, war smash brothers und donkey kong.


Ninte do damals:
Grafik auf hoehe der zeit
Riesiger spieleoutput
3d party games in huelle und fuelle
Der spieler wurde noch gefordert 

Nintendo heute:
Grafik aus 2003
Kaum spiele (nichtmal die eigenen nintendomarken wurden bedient)
Keine 3rd party unterstuetzung
Der super assistent in games wie mario 2d ind mario 3d world mit seinem "unsterblichkeitsitems" sprechen eine deutliche sprache wie  anspruchsvoll nintendogames heite noch sind.


Aber macht ja nix.....fuer lau in zukunft spiel ich das ein oder andere game sicher mal an....aber geld sieht nintendo von mir nicht mehr.


----------



## Desrupt0r (29. Dezember 2015)

Deshalb sag ich ja das die Leistung irrelevant ist, da viel mehr Leistung benötigt wird. War vielleicht etwas doof beschrieben. Ich habe dir vorhin schon gesagt das die ENTWICKLER gesagt haben, das sie noch mehrere Jahre Zeit haben.

Mit den Spielen hast du wirklich Recht, für die WiiU kam einfach gar nix an Spielen. Ich persönlich habe mir meine WiiU nur für Smash Bros gekauft, und das war dann auch wirklich nur das einzige Spiel das ich spielen konnte. Der Rest ist zu leicht (Mario Maker ist genial, aber Bildschirm kaputt).

Naja mal schauen was aus dem Emulator noch wird, ich freue mich


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. Dezember 2015)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Deshalb sag ich ja das die Leistung irrelevant ist, da viel mehr Leistung benötigt wird. War vielleicht etwas doof beschrieben. Ich habe dir vorhin schon gesagt das die ENTWICKLER gesagt haben, das sie noch mehrere Jahre Zeit haben.
> 
> Mit den Spielen hast du wirklich Recht, für die WiiU kam einfach gar nix an Spielen. Ich persönlich habe mir meine WiiU nur für Smash Bros gekauft, und das war dann auch wirklich nur das einzige Spiel das ich spielen konnte. Der Rest ist zu leicht (Mario Maker ist genial, aber Bildschirm kaputt).
> 
> Naja mal schauen was aus dem Emulator noch wird, ich freue mich




Wenn die naechste nintendokonsole mehr ueberzeugt schlage ich auch eh wieder zu.

Bin halt von der aktuellen NintendoPerformance im allgemeinen nur sehr enttaeuscht.

Evtl. Gibt es ja dank dem wechsel in den Fuehrungsetagen bei der neuen Konsole wieder neue Ansaetze....mehr leistung und mehr spieleoutput.


----------



## Desrupt0r (29. Dezember 2015)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wenn die naechste nintendokonsole mehr ueberzeugt schlage ich auch eh wieder zu.
> 
> Bin halt von der aktuellen NintendoPerformance im allgemeinen nur sehr enttaeuscht.
> 
> Evtl. Gibt es ja dank dem wechsel in den Fuehrungsetagen bei der neuen Konsole wieder neue Ansaetze....mehr leistung und mehr spieleoutput.



Findest du echt das es der WiiU an Power mangelt? Für alle Nintendo Games reicht es locker, und die ganzen AAA Titel kommen einfach nicht weil es ein Krampf ist für diese Konsole zu portieren und zu entwickeln, in dem Fall fehlt natürlich Leistung. Ich hoffe mal das die nächste Konsole nicht versucht irgendwas neu zu erfinden, sondern einfach wie die Mainstream Konsolen funktioniert ABER dazu die ganzen geilen Nintendo - Titel, dann wird das Ding (für mich) Pflichtkauf.


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. Dezember 2015)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Findest du echt das es der WiiU an Power mangelt? Für alle Nintendo Games reicht es locker, und die ganzen AAA Titel kommen einfach nicht weil es ein Krampf ist für diese Konsole zu portieren und zu entwickeln, in dem Fall fehlt natürlich Leistung. Ich hoffe mal das die nächste Konsole nicht versucht irgendwas neu zu erfinden, sondern einfach wie die Mainstream Konsolen funktioniert ABER dazu die ganzen geilen Nintendo - Titel, dann wird das Ding (für mich) Pflichtkauf.



Ja, zu leistungschwach.

Im prinzip haette es eine konsole getan mit xboxone technik.....aber halt den tollen nintendo exclusives.


Ich frage mich was nintendo aber nun mit der neuen konsole machen wird?

Sie muss mindestens ps4 leistung haben.....doch selbst wenn sie das haette.....welchen ps4 kunden wuerden sie dann zum kaif bringen wenn multititel nur minimal besser aussehen?

Gleichzeitig muss die neue konsole aber auch sehr guenstig sein.....weniger als 250€......welchen ps4 kaeufer bringt man sonst zum kauf?


Es ist ein dilemma und nintendo hat im prinzip extrem schlechte karten dadurch dass sie jetzt so "mittendrin" in der gen launchen.

Die neue konsole muss sehr billig werden um mit ps4 und xone konkurrieren zu koennen, sie muss mindestens genauso stark sein oder gar staerker um einen grafischen mehrwert zu erzeugen......
Und selbst dann......dann kommen 2 jahre spaeter ps5 und xboxIrgendwas auf den markt....mit 4k und wesentlich besserer technik....wie zur hoelle soll nimtendo denn jetzt vorgehen?

Die koennen mit ihren aktuellen strategien nur verlieren.
Ich denke die meue konsole wird wieder so ein gimmikteil wie die wii....man versucht casuals und rentner anzusprechen und bietet dafuer eine extrem schwache konsole fuer sehr guenstig an und zwar mit irgend einem besonderen feature dass sich gut verkaufen laesst.


Langfristog, so befuerchte ich, wird nin ein third entwickler fuer microsoft und sony.


----------

